# Hegner Multimax 18 for sale



## notalumberjock (11 mo ago)

I have an old Hegner Multimax 18 that is in very good condition for sale.
It comes with a stand and the owmers manual.
$500


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

where are you located, RJ


----------



## notalumberjock (11 mo ago)

I live on the central coast of California.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

You probably should give a bit more info… like the year made, variable speed or not, anything else besides the stand and manual included, story behind how you got it and why you are selling, etc… And pictures… people like pictures.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## notalumberjock (11 mo ago)

MrUnix, Thanks for the tips. I tried to put pictures into the photobucket, but couldn't get it to work.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Hit IMG, choose file, then choose action. Take picture,then add image. No Photobucket needed


----------



## notalumberjock (11 mo ago)

Thank you. I'll try that.


----------



## notalumberjock (11 mo ago)

Hegner Multimax 18 for sale. $500
Variable speed. Bought back in the 80's, but in great condition.


----------



## notalumberjock (11 mo ago)

Sold the Hegner Multimax 18.


----------

